# Need suggestions for easy scenic rides around San Diego



## TBeghtol (Aug 11, 2007)

Greetings all,

My wife and I will be spending the week of 7 March thru 15 March in the Mission Valley area of San Diego.

I am a recently returned road biker, 45 years old and a slow but enthusiastic fitness rider. I have a well set up and fitted Specialized Roubaix Expert.

My wife is a couple of years older, and recovering from some minor medical problems. She rides a "cruiser" bike a couple of times a week. We both work out at our local gym 3 to 4 hours a week and occasionally bicycle together.

Where around the San Diego area could we do some 30 to 60 minute leisurely rides that would not exhaust her? Lack of traffic and nice scenery are considerations. (I will be doing some other longer rides while she is enjoying various "spa" activities that I do not share in.

I will have the bike rack on the car, so travelling some distance to a nice ride is always an option.

Thanks in advance,

Tim Beghtol


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I am guessing you are staying in the hotel circle area, or thereabouts? One easy ride from there would be to get onto Friars Rd westbound at Fashion Valley Road (don't ride on Friars east of Fashion Valley Rd as it is more of an expressway). West of Fashion Valley road there is a bike path on the south side of Friars (it's 2-way path) which would maybe appeal to your wife. 

Just before Sea World Drive, there will be a bike-path or road on the left that runs alongside and to the south of Sea World Drive. From there you can link up with bike paths that take you to Mission Beach or to Point Loma and Cabrillo Monument. 

Another option would be to ride downtown and take the ferry at Broadway Pier to Coronado Island. There is no real pretty way to get downtown from Mission Valley that doesn't either involve a climb up to Hillcrest first, or cutting through Old Town and the airport/Little Italy area. Either way, you're dealing with a lot of traffic. Best bet would be to take your bikes on the trolley from Fashion Valley or wherever is close to one of the downtown stops and then ride to the pier at Broadway and Harbor where the ferry lands. You can ride around on Coronado without dealing with too much traffic as long as you stay off the main drag (Orange).


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*Coast Highway 101 - Best Ride in San Diego!*

The mandatory ride is any section of Coast Highway 101, along the Pacific Ocean. The road has bike lanes on both sides and you will see dozens of fellow riders at all times of the day. You can do any section or section you like. Look in to using the Coaster or Amtrak as a shuttle for you and your bike and take it north all the way to Oceanside then start biking south! Its a wonderful ride and will be the highlight of your trip to SD. Stop at any of the LBS's on the ride for additional direction or insight. Lots of great places to stop and look at people, ocean, dolphins swimming in the surf. Stop for cheap burritos at any of dozens of taco shops along the way.

Have fun!


----------

